# How to wash clothes with a glitter so it stays on?



## makovica5 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi,

I am probably posting this question in the wrong category, but could not find anything on glitter.

I would like to ask does anyone know how to wash the clothes with glitter on them so it says on? I am opening an online t-shirt shop soon and not sure if to go down the road of applying glitter to some of my designs.

Is there any glue and glitter that you can recommend to use to get the best result?

Many thanks ,
makovica5


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I've never used glue and glitter on clothing but they do sell a glitter flake vinyl that does not loose it's glitter in the wash. That may better option for a longer lasting glitter design.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Here is a link to some permanent glitter glue: Jones Tones Glues

I'm sure other fabric glue may work, but I have not personally tried any.

Good luck


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

Either glitter vinyl or if your screen printing put a clear coat on top of the glitter coat. The only problem is the hand.


----------



## creatingstudio (Dec 21, 2011)

I have used the glitter heat pressed vinyl and it is awesome. I have a test one that I have washed at least 7 times and it still looks great. 

Jackie


----------

